# Installer une connexion internet sur un Macintosh Classic ?



## jchantraine (1 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer un vieux Mac Classic 

Je ne trouve évidemment pas de port ethernet  Connaissez-vous une bidouille pour parvenir à lui donner une connexion internet et lui installer un navigateur ?

Sinon, quel à été le premier Mac a pouvoir aller sur internet ?

Merci !!!


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juin 2012)

bonjour,

internet sur un classic ? 
Il faudra le système 7

un modem sur le port série, ça va être du à trouver ! (le modem pas le port série)
une version d'eudora pour les mails. 
Comme navigateur je ne sais pas, mais il sera bien incapable de lire les sites actuels

Le plus dur sera de trouver ces softs sur disquette, ou de les mettre sur une disquette, si on peut encore les trouver sur le net. 
Bon continuation 

J'ai commencé a aller sur le net en 1995 ou 96 je sais plus trop avec mac OS 8. On attendait alors 22h00 pour ne pas payer trop cher de communications...


----------



## jchantraine (1 Juin 2012)

Merci pour les infos !
En gros, je peux oublier, surtout si je ne peux "même pas" utiliser Google


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2012)

Oui, voilà, c'est ça, aller sur internet avec un Classic, c'est un peu comme partir en vacance avec un motor-home tracté par une 2CV, à la première côte qui se présente, tu risque bien de repartir en marche arrière avant d'avoir atteint le sommet ! :mouais:

Maintenant si tu n'es pas pressé, et que tu peux te permettre d'attendre une semaine que le Mac parvienne à afficher les résultat de ta requête Google, à toi de voir 

Pour info, dimanche dernier, à la brocante à côté de chez moi, j'ai vu un iMac G3 350 Mhz à 10 &#8364;, sans être l'idéal, ce genre de matériel serait déjà plus adéquat si tu tiens à aller sur internet sur Mac à peu de frais !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2012)

l'internet de l'époque du classic c'était les cd des magazines :love:
[mode vieux con]je me souviens de ma tête, le jour où j'ai mis mon 1er cd dans le lecteur cd scsi de mon classic II.... 350Mo sur le cd, le dd lui faisait que 40Mo :rose:[/mode vieux con]

bon sinon à l'époque je crois me rappeller de HTMLView 
mais bon css tout ça, t'oublie


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2012)

musee.informatique a dit:


> mais bon css tout ça, t'oublie



Oh, pas que, il y a aussi d'autres bricoles, comme les applets java qui parsèment la quasi totalité des pages actuelles, le 68000 8 Mhz risque d'être un poil à la peine pour exécuter les rares d'entre eux encore compatibles avec la version de la jvm compatible avec un système 7, par exemple


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2012)

Il reste quelques sites en html pur qui passeront. LowEndMac par exemple reste simple et navigable depuis mon LCIII en 7.5.

Mais j'ai la chance d'avoir un carte PDS avec du RJ45 dans mon LC III ...


----------

